# LTFS opening day firearm



## Hoytman5

I’m up and headed to camp soon. Shot a buck opening morning my first year of deer hunting in 1985. Every single buck I’ve shot since then has been with a bow. Like Smitty I’m feeling nostalgic today and will be taking the old 30-30 to the blind this morning hoping to shoot my second buck with it. Good luck and be safe today.


----------



## Yarcher

In my best Bruce Buffer voice, "Iiiiiiiiittttttt'ssss TIME!" Surprisingly, I slept well last night. Usually I'm tossing and turning while the brain plays out a hundred hunting scenarios. 

Good luck out there and stay warm.


----------



## B Smithiers

I’m not LFTS yet, will post again in about an hour… 😜


----------



## Skibum

Daylight in the swamp! Let’s go!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard

Up and at it! It's daylight in the swamp! Good luck all!


----------



## CDN1

Good luck out there gunslingers. Don’t kill em all. Save a few for late season. Wear your safety harnesses and know what is beyond your target. 
Deer beware the Orange army is about prepping for invasion.


----------



## General Ottsc

Going to be getting ready to go shortly. I'm hoping to see a lot of movement with the snow coming.

Good luck y'all! Be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## Fish Hook

Coffee and heading out shortly in Mason County. Don’t like the east winds, but today we can reach out and touch them. Remember those who have left the hunt here on earth, good luck and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickman1978

Heading out in 30 minutes.


----------



## jiggerjarvi

im up and eating a nutritious breakfast of sausage links and coffee, it was 12 years ago today that I shot my biggest buck to date, a repeat maybe…….


----------



## birdshooter

First sit in a tree in over a month for me , been after the ducks real hard so this feels strange .


----------



## Yarcher

Public service announcement: Turn down your ringer, turn off other alarm, etc. My phone was going to wake me up for work and remind me it's trash day, all while in the woods.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

I'm up and and the farm, washtenaw county. Cousin and another buddy should be here any minute now. Should be a good morning! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Big Tuna

Woke up a hour before the alarm even tho I got to bed late. I'll be back by the swamp waiting for THE STUD to make his round. My bet is that my neighbors son will get him back on their peninsula where he hangs alot. But that's ok. He's a good neighbor and has a great son. Stay safe and good luck gang.


----------



## bwlacy

Heading out the door soon to my ground in Montcalm. No deer camp this year all by myself. Not overly optimistic, but I'm packed for an all day sit if need be. Good luck to all and shoot straight.


----------



## crispy78

Got cleaned out at the poker table last night, so hopefully I saved all my luck for the hunt!


----------



## Namrock

The deers were everywhere in the ditches on the drive over here. Like all my high-school baseball players like to yell when a big play or big hit happens for us
LEETT'S GOOOOO!
Shoot straight & be safe Y'all.


----------



## kotz21

Checking in for the orange army!


----------



## onlinebiker

Having breakfast. Ham steak, eggs, english muffin and coffee.....

I know better than to go grocery shopping on an empty stomach....

Luck all.....


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Daylight in the swamps! Good luck everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## firemantom

Sitting in my truck waiting a min before walking out. First time hunting public on opening day, wish me luck!!! I’m praying I don’t have to deal with any of the horror stories I hear about public hunting!. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Rangerbob

Heading out to my blind. northern Wexford County


----------



## Badfishmi

Rough morning. I’m about ready to hit the road super late.


----------



## HuntinMichigan

Good luck everyone


----------



## Dead Ringer

Good morning all! Neighbor down the road shot one of my top targets last night, nice 10. Kinda knocked the wind out of my sail a little bit but there are more out there. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## stickman1978

Yarcher said:


> Public service announcement: Turn down your ringer, turn off other alarm, etc. My phone was going to wake me up for work and remind me it's trash day, all while in the woods.





firemantom said:


> Sitting in my truck waiting a min before walking out. First time hunting public on opening day, wish me luck!!! I’m praying I don’t have to deal with any of the horror stories I hear about public hunting!. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Be thankful it isnt a weekend opener.


----------



## Krystalflash

Not a deer hunter anymore….but growing in MI I certainly can remember the excitement of opening day and great times the first few hours of daylight on gun opener in the thumb…good luck to all…Be safe.


----------



## Craves

I never post here until I'm actually in the stand, but today is different...

Drinking coffee and thinking of opening days gone by hunting with Dad and my brothers. Be safe and cherish the day...these are special times.

I will be out back shortly.

Good Luck & Be Safe!


----------



## LGB

Jumping on the quad in seconds. Good luck All.


----------



## lizajane

Up and in. Good luck from Southern Washtenaw County. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dinoday

I'm in.
2 trucks in the lot when I got here and they were already gone when I pulled in at 5.
They aren't by me that I can tell. 
Almost time. 
Good luck!


----------



## Airoh

I’m finally settled in. The control tower blind seems to get further away every year. 
enjoy the day. 😅


----------



## retired dundo

should be in my blind about 5 minutes not use to this early morning stuff good luck every body


----------



## birdshooter

Seen a lot of trucks in their spots this morning. Seems more then normal for mid week opener.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

With Ma this morning...she has not got a buck this season. Hoping to change that!


----------



## protectionisamust

Setup and ready. Good luck!


----------



## Walleyze247

Good luck to my fellow sportsman. I hope your enjoying traditions both old and new. I will hunting for a few hours and then off to work.


----------



## Water swatter

Up and in. Seen the neighbors light walking out the same time as me, just heard the first shot at 6:14 wtf?


----------



## HitFactor

wildcoy73 said:


> I really need the 308 to bark and see how it does on a deer, before it goes to canada for bear.


No reason for it not to work well.

Good luck. Bear hunt, even further north, sounds like a blast.


----------



## blue ox

In the blind at 530 in sw mi. Sitting over food hope the early arrival will minimize the disruption. Good hunting and be safe to everyone.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

How about that? I have cell signal from this stand. Good luck everyone have a safe hunt.


----------



## Bigdiddy

First shot 6:42 am Crawford County, can’t see squat. Stay safe out there folks!


----------



## Lever4ever

In the blind waiting for the sun.
Good luck all, shoot straight and play safe.


----------



## onlinebiker

Up in the blind. Fire lit. Propane heater going. Should be warm in 10 minutes.

Having coffee, donuts and watching News 8.

Gonna snow today....


----------



## marcus619

All settled in waiting for shooting light here in west isabela cty. Good luck everyone... it looks like it will be a great openner.


----------



## 1morebite

Settled in N Montcalm since 6:30, plenty of hunters out at trucks on the way here. 
Good luck!


----------



## Horseshoe

Locked and loaded in Van Buren. 31 degrees and snow showers. Shoot straight fellas!


----------



## madtraper

Been on stand since 6:30 just waiting for it to get light out central Isabella county


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## peacemaker68

Got a little buck running around grunting in front of me. 13 more minutes….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Bob Foster

Settled in at 6:15.
21° snow supossed to start around 9:30. 
Very noisy walking in with the heavy frost.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wandering arrows

Out in Ottawa with my oldest , he didn't get done with the bow, so we will see how picky he is today . Good luck everyone , be safe and enjoy God's great creation


----------



## Brian W.

Hunting the thumb. Back shak

Crack a window, this cover scent is killing me.

Aim small


----------



## kirkt

I'm in good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif

In!

Crap signal.

Luck to all!
Be safe.
Take breaks dragging.


----------



## mbirdsley

Hunting ogemaw county off of sage lake road. Been in my blind for a half hour already. It’s 6:57 and no day light yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfishmi

It’s not cold but luxuries.


----------



## fishgod

All set in Ottawa. Not my favorite wind direction but what do you do. Dragged a Tinks rag from an active scrape to the mock scrape in my food plot. 
Good luck to all today. Waiting for the snow to start here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stick Slingur

Couple more minutes and I'm out the door locked and loaded. Might as well wait for legal light.


----------



## Scottygvsu

In and heat on.
Good luck all


----------



## bowhunter426

Doe down

Been covered with deer since I sat down. Best hunt this season for me so far. Snow is coming down good. Had a spike and a 4 point dogging a doe so I put her down. 

Suppressed 350 legend didn't even bother the deer. Another small buck is trying to get her up


----------



## Lomanz

Sure is quiet in Romeo


----------



## Luv2hunteup

8 deer so far including a yearling 4pt and a 2-1/2 year old 9 point.


----------



## old graybeard

Snowing hard here. Passed 7 does so far.


----------



## B Smithiers

One doe so far and very few shots heard.


----------



## John Hine

Another buck falls to the Judge, 3” .410! 30 yards, shot was way low b u t really opened him up! 100 yd trail, had to finish him with one more! 7 point down! Tagged out!!


----------



## wildcoy73

very silent no deer yet, and not much shooting. Nothing heard near me.
public land.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey

I’ll be joining after work! Sounds like a lots of success already! Great job to those with bucks and does down already!


----------



## HitFactor

QDMAMAN said:


> BBD!
> View attachment 866597


Makes a good day great!


----------



## BucksandDucks

Out with my 13 year old daughter. Only a doe so far. 86 shots heard









Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shorthair guy

Divers Down said:


> Is it the 15th? Dead quiet in Vassar


I hear ya


----------



## DEDGOOSE

This Bleeping Blepidy bleep is getting a call back minute I get out.... Sitting here all quiet next thing I know my phone's blowing up with Justin Timberlake Sexy Back for all the deer to hear They may not celebrate Nov 15 as a holiday wherever he is but he's gonna know it's one here...


----------



## buckguts1970

Me view for the day. 
So far about 20 dnf's









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves

Well that was cool! 

4 point walked by at less than 10 yards.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

We are here!!! Got the shack stove burning and it's warming up in"the pol barn" . Gf woke me up with a fart that could have curled a skunk's nose this morning !!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## old graybeard

John Hine said:


> Another buck falls to the Judge, 3” .410! 30 yards, shot was way low b u t really opened him up! 100 yd trail, had to finish him with one more! 7 point down! Tagged out!!
> View attachment 866604
> View attachment 866605


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## BulldogOutlander

John Hine said:


> Another buck falls to the Judge, 3” .410! 30 yards, shot was way low b u t really opened him up! 100 yd trail, had to finish him with one more! 7 point down! Tagged out!!
> View attachment 866604
> View attachment 866605


that's a massive hole for a 410 slug! nice shooting!


----------



## HitFactor

DEDGOOSE said:


> This Bleeping Blepidy bleep is getting a call back minute I get out.... Sitting here all quiet next thing I know my phone's blowing up with Justin Timberlake Sexy Back for all the deer to hear They may not celebrate Nov 15 as a holiday wherever he is but he's gonna know it's one here...


My ringtone is a hen turkey. Doesn't disturb the woods at all.


----------



## brookie1

95 deer registered in the DNR system so far statewide. 71 bucks.


----------



## TheLionsFan

Surprisingly a big lack of shots this morning. 

Things have slowed way down for us. Right after sun up it was deer after deer, plus turkeys. Now nothing. Still an incredible morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclecbass

kotz21 said:


> Opening morning 8!


Good work!!! Congratulations


----------



## unclecbass

QDMAMAN said:


> BBD!
> View attachment 866597


 Awesome buck!!!!!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

First shot heard about 5 minutes ago. Mile or more away. Still nothing for us.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Ive heard about 15 shots, zero deer sightings, 1 turkey and a few squirrels. Pretty slow around here it seems.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

cousin was gearing up to head into the woods this morning. got a text from his 2nd eldest kid. schools trip to dc returned 3 hours early! was supposed to be back at 10am, got back at 7am.. cousin wasn't amused


----------



## Radar420

I'm in in Osceola County. Didn't have any reception til a bit ago. Been covered up in deer since before shooting light - 2 different spikes, 2 2.5yr olds, and a beautiful 3.5+ perfect 10 pt. The 10pt was in a fallow field and all I could see was his antlers and head. He started working N towards a shooting lane so I get ready. I'm waiting and waiting and nothing - stupid deer doubled back on me. Then he starts working E along the field coming towards one of the spikes. I have another shooting window and get ready and he chases the spike back in the woods. Haven't seen either since. FML


----------



## wannabeup

Two grouse and no deer so far. The combos are eaten and it's getting cold enough to make the M&Ms hard in the trail mix. Grandson forgot his GPS. He tried to find his spot in the woods. Awful dark in the woods at 6:15am. Grandpa took him in there with my GPS. I started to walk away and turned back to him and whispered, "don't get any stupid ideas that just because I'm old, half crippled, and this could be my last year, that you're gonna let one walk by because it is heading towards me. I've shot my share. If you see one YOU shoot it. That's what makes on old Grandpa happy". I hope he gets a shot.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

4 bucks so far, no shooters


----------



## wannabeup

Two grouse and no deer so far. The combos are eaten and it's getting cold enough to make the M&Ms hard in the trail mix. Grandson forgot his GPS. He tried to find his spot in the woods. Awful dark in the woods at 6:15am. Grandpa took him in there with my GPS. I started to walk away and turned back to him and whispered, "don't get any stupid ideas that just because I'm old, half crippled, and this could be my last year, that you're gonna let one walk by because it is heading towards me. I've shot my share. If you see one YOU shoot it. That's what makes on old Grandpa happy". I hope he gets a shot.


----------



## buckguts1970

1st buck of the day









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Doe down


----------



## Radar420

Starting to snow here. 1st shot heard at 642. Just under 100 shots heard so far.


----------



## Skibum

2 came through just before I had enough light to ID them. 27 shots in Kent Co. snow coming down. Glad I thought to throw in my tree umbrella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sunshinetim

Got too cold for the tree stand. Saw 12 does come through then I moved 80 yards south to the old box blind that was here when I bought the property.... It's looking rough but warm out of the wind


----------



## dinoday

Nothing but snow and squirrels so far.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

wannabeup said:


> That's what makes on old Grandpa happy.


i only ever saw my grandpa move fast and grin as large as he did as when we would slowly drive past the house, honk the trucks horn, and pull into the drive for the polebarn. that was always our signal that someone "got one". 

thank you for the flashback on memory lane....


----------



## Wood Tick

Pretty quiet EUP. Just heard 5th shot of morning. Only one fawn wondering around my box. Brother saw 4 DnF at daylight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard

Damn! Been sitting here in the box blind looking out. Finally looked down and there's a dead 6 point in front of my blind! Looks like he's been there for days.


----------



## John Hine

& a bloody handed coffee toast of luck to you all!!


----------



## bowhunter426

Group of 6 does kicking the crap out of the dead one


----------



## vsmorgantown

kotz21 said:


> Here he is!


Congrats on an opening day beauty. Simply awesome.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

LabtechLewis said:


> Snack time
> 
> View attachment 866656


Mom came through with snacks for the win again!


----------



## BulldogOutlander

system crashed at work... still isn't back up... told boss this is a sign that i need to be in the woods.. she disagreed.. still at my desk pouting.


----------



## Fisherman6

Another bobcat came right under me. Snowing hard here now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## zimmzala

It's been a slow one for me, had a couple of really close shots. It's time to make some coffee.


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin

A dozen or so around first light. One basket rack 6. Nothing since. Barely any shooting around me. Doesn't sound like November 15th. I walked out with no snow on the ground at all. Sure am glad it's falling now though. Beautiful day for firearm opener. Congrats to those successful so far.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown

QDMAMAN said:


> BBD!
> View attachment 866597


Great buck T congrats and I never get tired of seeing dead deer, especially bucks, in the snow. Well done!


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Super super slow here in Branch, 3 of us and only one 8pt seen and he is in the back of my buddies truck. I have the Nu way-heater going and it’s about time to dive into my candy, zero snow this far south. Congratulations to everyone who filled a tag this morning!
Flight


----------



## birdshooter

birdshooter said:


> Sounded like a war zone first 45 minutes in Central Hillsdale County then it slowed down enough so I could hear one sneaking in . Only blood I can find
> View attachment 866655


OK so I left out the part where I watched him go down with in a couple feet of the shot


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Up to 10 DNFs and 2 bucks in SC Chippewa county. Currently watching 3 at the woods edge. Enough signal to post but not upload pics.


----------



## Tron322

Pic of my wife and daughter with the little doe.










Got her out in the snow cooling down and we are back in the pop up with the heater back on.

Kinda nice being warm and not soaking wet and freezing like last year, wasn't too thrilled to bring the blind out but I'm happy in here.


----------



## Luvdayoop

Good luck and congrats to everyone that scored this morning, been out since 6:45 here in central UP. Nothing. Only one doe hanging around on trail cam so far. Gonna head back to cabin at 11:00 for lunch, and sauna. Then back out to sit until dark.


----------



## Yarcher

Buck down. This morning hasbeen memorable, a series of disappointments followed by sweet success.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Livin the dream in the Valley Octagon! Few short years ago I’d have been sitting out in open but probably why I killed a 152”, 148 and 144 in 3 year span! I’m soft but I do enjoy comfort 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfishmi

Congratulations to everyone successful!!!

Up to 20 shots exactly in boyne city I heard

2 does fed near by

1 big bodied deer in the ridge moving through

Slow morning figured I’d check the phone change propane and get some midday food in me. These all day sits are rough jk


----------



## TheLionsFan

Just got a text, my wife just found her buck. Quite the happy camper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ottertrapper

anagranite said:


> Good luck to everyone, exciting day in Michigan for a lot of people. I am in SE Ohio with a bow again trying to find the right deer, he showed up last night so I'm hoping he's still around.
> 
> 
> 29 degrees, ENE wind.
> View attachment 866564


Good luck! I would take a bow anyday over this rifle madness ! Hope he shows up!


----------



## Radar420

Had a doe and 2 fawns survey the field for a bit but they turned around and went back where they came from. I think I'm up to 17 deer so far and have heard around 130 shots.


----------



## Badfishmi

Snow starting here real light


----------



## xebadir

Stuck in meetings today watching the snow fall in the middle - looking forward to getting out there tomorrow morning and stalking in the snow.


----------



## 1morebite

GoBluehunter said:


> A morning to remember that's for sure. Congrats to you both! You should take those bucks off the rack and take time for pics of them together.


If she simmers down some, first time dressing deer for her and she had to do two of them with me hovering 🤣🤣🤣
Maybe at the processor when we have help.


----------



## sparky18181

Divers Down said:


> The boy’s tagged out. 1st deer ever yesterday and this dandy today.
> 
> View attachment 866652


That’s awesome. Congrats to him and his proud father


----------



## jmaddog8807

Got to love public land hunting on opening day. Two guys just walking around like nobody else should be hunting. Oh well, hopefully when everyone comes back into the woods, they kick something towards me. Going to stick it out all day. To peaceful to leave and sure as hell beats sittin in my office.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 6Speed

1morebite said:


> If she simmers down some, first time dressing deer for her and she had to do two of them with me hovering
> Maybe at the processor when we have help.


Get some blood on your hands when she's not looking. Then gently hold her face in your bloody hands and say go girl! When she looks at herself in a mirror later it will be priceless. Congrats to you both!


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin

Deskjockey1 said:


> How do you keep windows from fogging up with the buddy heater?


You don't. Or at least I have not figured out a fool proof way. This little squeegi works awesome though. I think $3 on amazon a few years ago. Pro tip - warm it up before doing a window. I've used it while deer are within 10 yards. Just be cautious.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WMU05

Crazy action from 10-11, 6 bucks, make that 7. No shooters for me. Dad just dropped one at 11:45. Will get down to help soon.


----------



## snortwheeze

I'll have to catch up when I'm back !! Looks like lots have scored. Herd of does 1st light was it. 
Something to eat and on to next property. 
Set this a.m. sanctuary trail. Thought for sure in. Scrape 10 yards in front.. it will pay sometime!


----------



## sparky18181

Deskjockey1 said:


> How do you keep windows from fogging up with the buddy heater?


It’s kinda hard until the temperature warms in the blind Crack em a little to help let the moisture escape


----------



## GoBluehunter

1morebite said:


> If she simmers down some, first time dressing deer for her and she had to do two of them with me hovering 🤣🤣🤣
> Maybe at the processor when we have help.


 that's funny, and it would have been a perfect time for you to get your phone out and record video.


----------



## IceHog

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> You don't. Or at least I have not figured out a fool proof way. This little squeegi works awesome though. I think $3 on amazon a few years ago. Pro tip - warm it up before doing a window. I've used it while deer are within 10 yards. Just be cautious.
> View attachment 866684
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I've always used battery powered fans just like the one below to keep the windows clear.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Two doe, button and dinky little 3 or 4 point. I’d like to sit all day but my dad is still recovering from a heart attack this spring so he wants to go warm up. Back in out at 2:00. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Calhoun Archer

Sat with my nephew this morning he scored on a nice 8


----------



## BulldogOutlander

good to see some of the youngins' out there skipping school to drop some deer like the old days


----------



## Rando Wilson

Got this guy at first light. Now im looking for a nice spikehorn


----------



## old graybeard

Wiretime said:


> Couldn't help myself.
> View attachment 866658


Congrats


----------



## retired dundo

Felt good in blind saw movement five minutes after got in this little guy was by me just about shooting time could hardly 
see stood in front of cams so got pic Saw lots does and few other bucks.I will hunt tonigh than leave them alone couple days.


----------



## riverman




----------



## dinoday

Back in. 
Got some dry stuff and went back to the same spot.
Whipped up a quick ground blind in a dead fall. 
The treestand was brutal this morning lol.


----------



## protectionisamust

Doe down! Gutted, pulled under stand and back up


----------



## jkru

13 does and 2 sparkies so far in Muskegon County.


----------



## Tron322

Up to 68 shots now, about 30 of those shots sounded like guys sighting in.

Just been watching squirrels, woodpeckers and blue Jays eating deer guts, never saw that before. 

Have to go pick up my youngest daughter from daycare in a few hours. Not sure if the wife is gonna stay out until dark to try for one of the bucks in the area, and I'll loop around to pick her up. 

Hopefully someone coming out to sit for the evening hunt will kick some deer around in a couple hours.


----------



## kirkt

Here it is ,3 bucks were chasing and this buck was #3 in the line.Movement was slow today until around 9 and then it was on .Seen 5 bucks and passed on this buck after shooting my buck .Congratulations to all who've tag a deer today and good luck to all out rt now..
















Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pescadero

In for lunch...

Lots of shots this morning - counted 50 by just after 8am.

Saw 4 deer, including a nice buck - but no shot at 'em.

All the.movement was in a 15 minute span around 9am - other than those 15 minutes... No deer, no squirrels, no birds - not a thing moving.

Back out in a couple hours.


----------



## buckguts1970

Still got deer moving.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian W.




----------



## MrFysch

Small basket running does all around my valley


----------



## fishgod

Dead nine point.
















Shot at 11:15. Cruising thru at 45 yards. Had to grunt to stop him. Worse mistake he ever made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jscheel

Deskjockey1 said:


> How do you keep windows from fogging up with the buddy heater?


I use a wood stove fan to circulate the air around to keep the windows from fogging.


----------



## 319nbridge

fishgod said:


> Dead nine point.
> View attachment 866698
> 
> View attachment 866699
> 
> Shot at 11:15. Cruising thru at 45 yards. Had to grunt to stop him. Worse mistake he ever made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


He won't make it again!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The same nine point came by looking for does at 12:55 to 1:00. I’ll put me daughter in this blind on Thursday.


----------



## Matt V

Hunted Newaygo County public, no deer for me. Heard 114 shots by 11. Going to head back out shortly.


----------



## Mike

Sat in my ‘backyard blind’ this morning. Three does before shooting light, and a spike just before I had to leave…

















To help my wife because she filled her second tag!


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Warm Deer Chili lunch ✅️ 

Found my Dad's luxury grand hotel deer blind ✅️

Turned heater on low ✅️

Rooting for OGB to takedown #1 hit lister buck ✅️

Good luck hunters!!


----------



## General Ottsc

Still no sightings for me yet. My dad saw 2 doe walking around looking for food without a care in the world. Hopefully I'll get some action this afternoon. Last shot I heard was about 2 hours ago.








Still have a beautiful view though.


----------



## Sturty7

Saw him twice during archery too far away though. 8:15 this morning he came about 25 yards out! Nicest buck for me!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown

1morebite said:


> Just getting ready to post a pic of basket 8 that came back and I hear my wife shoot! She is supposed to be on her way to my blind so she can field dress my deer( hand injury). So I wait a bit, nothing! Finally text her and she took a gnarly 10 pt. her biggest!
> We were so excited to double up we forgot pics!
> Now to figure out this online reporting business.
> Pics of her 10 and my 8. Best opening day in a long time for us. We both were covered in deer all morning.
> 
> View attachment 866679
> View attachment 866682


Awesome job congrats to you both what a day!


----------



## GoBluehunter

Sturty7 said:


> Saw him twice during archery too far away though. 8:15 this morning he came about 25 yards out! Nicest buck for me!
> View attachment 866710
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats on a dandy buck. He will look great on the wall!


----------



## wildcoy73

well guess its can food for lunch.
have not seen a deer today. 
Does not sound like many hunters are out on this piece of public land.
So hopefully the does are not all spooked at stay to the nightly pattern.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown

Sturty7 said:


> Saw him twice during archery too far away though. 8:15 this morning he came about 25 yards out! Nicest buck for me!
> View attachment 866710
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You shot the Sturty Pointer! Congrats sturty great buck. Well done.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Smithville mom cut loose in Noon hour, followed up by Craig on what we think is buck mom shot

Sister in law touched her off in 1 o’clock hour. No tracking as of yet

Believe moms is down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown

Divers Down said:


> The boy’s tagged out. 1st deer ever yesterday and this dandy today.
> 
> View attachment 866652


Congrats to your boy DD! Great season and I bet he's on cloud nine.


----------



## Fishhead80

One down 
Ogemaw County public 

Sent from my SM-A136U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishhead80

There he is









Sent from my SM-A136U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow

I’m in, light snow in Branch county, the only deer we seen was shot out of this stand this morning, Good luck all !
Flight


----------



## wolfeman50

Had a nice young 10 surprise me this morning 
Came from some where I would have never expected 
Back at it after a quick bite


Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown

Mike said:


> Sat in my ‘backyard blind’ this morning. Three does before shooting light, and a spike just before I had to leave…
> View attachment 866702
> 
> View attachment 866701
> 
> 
> To help my wife because she filled her second tag!
> View attachment 866703


Very nice buck and you're wife's quite the shot...don't piss her off. Lol Congrats to her beautiful buck.


----------



## PTPD2312

I’m in. I put out hoochie mama in the cut corn with a little estrus to do her thang. Wish the snow would arrive.


----------



## HuntinMichigan

I'm back


----------



## Tron322

Had a lone deer with a big body sneak thru some thick stuff about 15 minutes ago, been glassing all over and can't find it.

Stopped counting becuase the shots have been regular and non stop for a while now, I feel like a few guys missed this morning.


----------



## jmich24

Sitting on a small micro food plot in the woods. If the small 8 I passed here October 7th comes sniffing around tonight, he might be in trouble. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## WMU05

Dad got him!

Before...









And after...


----------



## sniper

Just killed a mosquito in my hunting shack. Pure Michigan! 3 spikes and an 8 pointer so far. Still waiting on a certain sumpin sumpin. I haven’t heard a shot in close to 3 hours. Slowest gun noise ever around me in Hillsdale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP

Secretary of War


----------



## PTPD2312

Big ol tom in the field pecking away. No deer yet but it’s early. They usually don’t start moving until 4-4:30


----------



## LabtechLewis

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> Mom came through with snacks for the win again!


You remind of that HH2 guy. His teeth glowed in the dark.










Good luck out there! You carrying a vertical bow?


----------



## TheLionsFan

Just sat back down, Saginaw County. Brought my 4 year old out for his first ever deer hunt. Should be a train wreck lol!! I’m excited though

Very few shots this morning, hoping the rumored giant is still running around.

Good luck everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverman

Another pig hits the dirt. This time by a lease guy not a quarter mile from where I shot mine


----------



## Sturty7

vsmorgantown said:


> You shot the Sturty Pointer! Congrats sturty great buck. Well done.


I like that. Haha thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sturty7

Thanks! Probably going the Euro route!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

Heading to a new spot tonight, just got permission on this past week. Owner is a vegetarian but told me to shoot every deer I see because she’s tired of them breaking her pasture fences and eating her alfalfa hay.

Should be interesting if I actually shoot something….


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

Well back out after quick lunch and a little nap at home. The girlfriend had to go to work so I get to hunt evenings alone this year. Only saw four this morning when I had to make a quick trip back to the truck because she forgot her toilet paper. Couple does and what was probably a small buck. Jumped them on the way to the truck but never got a good look. Keep snowing on and off here in Southwest Antrim County. Don't think we're going to get the snow they predicted.


----------



## bombcast

Slow day here in Ottawa county. 1 doe trotted through at 9 am, nothing pushing her. Mega flock of 27 turkeys just fed through.
Congrats to all who’ve scored! Some impressive animals here


----------



## Flight of the arrow

I had to move to a shack my gear was getting drenched, I have some cash tied up in this MGM barrel for my encore and I would really like to take it for a spin. I will be heading back to the stand for the last hour of light, can’t believe how slow it’s been here today. I have to think this 160 acres of standing corn isn’t helping.
Flight


----------



## riverman

Congrats to all!! Some nice bucks hit the ground today. Too many post for me to go back and like. Have to say I really believe there are a lot more hunters passing on quality deer that become awesome deer. It is a joy to see finally


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I know it's early but unbelievable the lack of shooting.... Seems when I was a kid there was nonstop gunfire all day


----------



## kirkt

WMU05 said:


> Dad got him!
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 866720
> 
> 
> And after...
> View attachment 866721


Wow very nice buck congrats on a stud

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dead Ringer

Super slow day in Manistee Co. for me. Nothing moving. Very few shots. Doesn’t even feel like Nov. 15. We’ll see what the last hour brings. Congrats to all who scored today. You guys shot some nice deer! I’ll be drinking some cold brews for y’all when I get back to camp.


----------



## roger15055

OH NO the heater ran out and it’s prime time and I’m shaking like a dog trying to poop out a pork chop bone!! Well I’m really alert At least I have no choice!! Let’s go everyone it’s the last hour of opening day let’s squeeze so we have photos to look at while inhaling dinner!!


----------



## Lightfoot

Cedar with the bark still on it. Blind at top of pick. Chair is in a 2 foot hole.











wannabapro said:


> Cool blind Lightfoot. What’s it look like on the outside?


----------



## Maple_Ridge

I gotta say....Michigan is still the winter wonderland State. Like Rob trot used to say "Get outside, there is no better place to be"

Just blessed today to be a part of it!


----------



## Joe Howard

My oldest daughter had one day to rifle hunt this year between college and work and lucky for me, she wanted to sit with me. Had this guy sneaking through at 2 and she dropped him in his tracks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hine

Nice bucks everybody!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

My brother-in-law got our #1 this afternoon. My bro claims the one he seen last night is bigger. Either way…super happy for Tomo! Finish out this hunt and then go celebrate!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Pro Tip:

If you have an Android go into settings turn on night light makes the screen a lighter amber color... That way you can still keep up with LFTS the last few minutes of shooting light not illuminating your face or loosing your night vision from the bright screen


----------



## vsmorgantown

WMU05 said:


> Dad got him!
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 866720
> 
> 
> And after...
> View attachment 866721


Super nice buck congrats to dad!


----------



## Skibum

Shooting had picked up, probably 20 is the last 45 min. 3 does so far past me. Head on a swivel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## evil eye's

Go Lions!!!! said:


> My brother-in-law got our #1 this afternoon. My bro claims the one he seen last night is bigger. Either way…super happy for Tomo! Finish out this hunt and then go celebrate!!!


Pig

Sent from my SM-S906U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown

Pete R said:


> View attachment 866733
> 
> Daughter is swamped with working at franks great outdoor and college so limited hunting time but she got away today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats to your beautiful daughter on a beautiful buck! My youngest daughter will be back in town over thanksgiving weekend and I hope to get her out with me for at least one sit.


----------



## vsmorgantown

SMITTY1233 said:


> Sister in law in the noon hour connects on her personal best! (Tag is punched)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommio says I’ll notch my personal best in 1 o’clock hour
> 
> The magic Noon to 2pm on the opener in Smithville again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that congrats to those two awesome gals on two awesome bucks!


----------



## Groundsize

Linesitters wife just blasted her second deer ever!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Joe Howard said:


> My oldest daughter had one day to rifle hunt this year between college and work and lucky for me, she wanted to sit with me. Had this guy sneaking through at 2 and she dropped him in his tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful buck beautiful pic beautiful daughter you’re a blessed man dad. Congrats to her.


----------



## dewy6068

My son and I had a great hunt today! The 28th deer of the day was a dandy buck and my 10 yr old son Blake gave him a dirt nap with the 350 Legend!! 120 yd shot in a blizzard and went prob 50-60 yds! Good blood trail from the 180 GR Winchester bullet too!!


































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## walleyeguy54

Congrats, that smile is priceless.


----------



## 1morebite

What a great opener! 
Congrats to the many successful hunters today!
Back at it in the morning.


----------



## bheary

Last 40mins near Indian River had a LOT of shots. At least 2 deer were very expensive. Pat Gary's Buckpole 20 to 30 hanging at 320pm

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisycutter

Not mine, but on my uncle’s farm I hunt. Saw him a couple times during bow and could never get a shot. Unfortunately, I am in Palm Springs driving race cars, so no gun opener for me.


----------



## Dead Ringer

Maple_Ridge said:


> I gotta say....Michigan is still the winter wonderland State. Like Rob trot used to say "Get outside, there is no better place to be"
> 
> Just blessed today to be a part of it!
> 
> View attachment 866752
> 
> 
> View attachment 866753


For sure MR! We’re fortunate to live in this state and all it has to offer. Endless outdoor opportunities. Great opener for a lot of you guys/gals. (not so much for me) Here’s a sign I made for my camp. Probably should have posted it yesterday, but there’s still a lot of season left and it still applies. Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

Congrats to all who took deer today it was a beautiful day with the snow. 
not much for me doe and fawns first thing and a small buck around 10:00. 
sat behind the house with my two boys 6 and 7 tonight nothing moving very few shots but lots of talking. 
good to get them out either way
One more sit in the morning then headed to the UP.


----------



## eyecatcher1

Congrats to all the successful hunters today. Some beautiful deer taken and some incredible memories made. Be safe. EC


----------



## Bearblade

Good to read a bunch of these! I can’t hunt because of caring for a relative with dementia. I saw a big sob right off the back deck this am. Was tempted to shoot out the slider but the nearby houses might’ve gotten upset. Good luck & shoot straight!!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

I just want to show everyone what I found today in front of my blind when dragging out my doe.  I’m a believer. And it’s my favorite color.


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> BBD!
> View attachment 866597


----------



## old graybeard

dewy6068 said:


> My son and I had a great hunt today! The 28th deer of the day was a dandy buck and my 10 yr old son Blake gave him a dirt nap with the 350 Legend!! 120 yd shot in a blizzard and went prob 50-60 yds! Good blood trail from the 180 GR Winchester bullet too!!
> View attachment 866760
> 
> View attachment 866761
> 
> That's awesome
> View attachment 866762
> 
> View attachment 866763
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That's awesome! Congrats Blake on a great buck 👏


----------



## Trap Star




----------



## old graybeard

..


----------



## riverman

Tenderloins for dinner


----------



## onlinebiker

Saw 15 squidgy little girls...

Nothing worth a bullet.


----------



## Hookineyezz

WMU05 said:


> I'm not too far from you Flight...and you're right, it's **** sitting out here!


I am in branch as well, what a dismal opener!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard

Congrats to all the successful hunters today! Some great bucks taken. I saw doe after doe but no antlers. One more day before I head to camp.


----------



## jc bowhunter

Only saw 4 dnf today. Seemed really slow in Newaygo. Lot of great deer today congrats to everyone. Snow was a great view today. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP

SMITTY1233 said:


> Gathered all the women if Smithville (missing 2) to celebrate mom and sister in law’s opening day success. Deer weighed 170.4 and 169.8 dressed almost identical twins in every way! Fun opener
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ladies night


----------



## Swampbuckster

Meat Down!!!
Took the kids youth .243 out in the climber with me after sitting the morning in a box blind. Stopped her in her tracks. Heading back home tomorrow to pickup the kids, and heading right back up to try to get my son on a deer!


----------



## Matt V

Newaygo county public, spent 7 1/2 hours in the stand. Saw 6 deer, no bucks, counted 204 shots today.


----------



## GoBluehunter

Swampbuckster said:


> Meat Down!!!
> Took the kids youth .243 out in the climber with me after sitting the morning in a box blind. Stopped her in her tracks. Heading back home tomorrow to pickup the kids, and heading right back up to try to get my son on a deer!
> View attachment 866805


Congrats, ole girl sure is a plump one.


----------



## SteelShot

Macs13 said:


> Obligatory congrats to all of you who were successful, but I'm in a SOUR mood - 12 hours almost to the minute up in that stand in that weather, and I'm not sure that I ever want to hunt again. That's probably an exaggeration, but it beat me tf down to hear 100 shots ring out all day long, and I never got to put the scope on a deer. I did see deer - I counted 7 within range throughout the hunt, all does, but every one of them was RUNNING. I couldn't even get in position to try to attempt to stop them because they were on the move.
> 
> Nothing is guaranteed, but I'm a results driven dude and not having put a deer away since October 2nd when I know I've hunted at least 35 days since then is starting to beat me down. I'll see y'all out there again sometime soon, but I doubt it'll be tomorrow. I don't think I'll have shaken the cold from bones by then. Lol. Phew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You saw deer, dang didn’t even see a tweety bird. Keep your head up. Today was a rough day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pescadero

The evening was a big nothing.

4 this morning in a 15 minute period around 9am, nothing at all the rest of the day.


----------



## jjlrrw

LooksMoosey said:


> Those sleds make dragging the in snow so easy


And over logs, It started to snow as I shot by the time I got the sled and back to him there was that 1" that made it as easy as could be (except for a couple steep inclines)


----------



## brushbuster

Glorious day


----------



## Rangerbob

Shot a 6 point around noon NW Wexford County


----------



## Shagy

Congrats to all today. I have missed opening day for 5 years now, gun wise and in a camp. I truly miss that! Now I hunt solo on small properties that you cannot use a gun on. I will make it a priority to change that and start a camp in the next 2-3 years. I follow this thread every year and it seems like this year you all did very well. Lots of meat to fill freezers.


----------



## Yarcher

Not my biggest, but first buck since buying my property 2 years ago. Also got to break in the side by side. Sure made recovery nice and easy.


----------



## bigcatjake

Congrats to all who punched tags today! A lot of very nice deer going in the freezer. Kind of a slow morning for us, saw six does a ways off, on neighbors property at 730 this morning, sat till 10 and saw nothing else. Kind of quiet too, only counted a handful of shots. As luck would have it the owner called not 15 minutes after we left and asked if we were still around, he watched a nice 8 point cruise thru about 50 yards from where we had been set up. I’ll be back at it this weekend, until then good luck everyone.


----------



## vsmorgantown

dewy6068 said:


> My son and I had a great hunt today! The 28th deer of the day was a dandy buck and my 10 yr old son Blake gave him a dirt nap with the 350 Legend!! 120 yd shot in a blizzard and went prob 50-60 yds! Good blood trail from the 180 GR Winchester bullet too!!
> View attachment 866760
> 
> View attachment 866761
> 
> View attachment 866762
> 
> View attachment 866763
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats to Blake on a beautiful buck and congrats to you Dewy for passing along the tradition to him. What great pictures great job Blake!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Daisycutter said:


> View attachment 866768
> 
> Not mine, but on my uncle’s farm I hunt. Saw him a couple times during bow and could never get a shot. Unfortunately, I am in Palm Springs driving race cars, so no gun opener for me.


DaisyC that is a stud congrats to the hunter who was blessed to bag that beast!


----------



## GATORGETTER

My son with a fine buck tonight.


----------



## deepwoods

Congrats to all the successful men and women.

I ended up seeing 7 dnfs in Iosco. Lucky for them I have 1 in the freezer already.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 866815
> 
> My son with a fine buck tonight.


Congrats to the young man! Nice buck.


----------



## bwlacy

Saw 14 total, 2 little bucks. Didn't shoot any yet. Tomorrow is a new day.

Congratulations to all that shot one today!


----------



## Rando Wilson

When you guys talk about # of shots heard, Are you talking total rounds or different locations? One dude by me lit off about 25 rds in 10sec, twice in 10 minutes, at 2o clock. Thats an expensive deer.


----------



## jjlrrw

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 866815
> 
> My son with a fine buck tonight.


A double? Looks like another deer in the bottom right corner


----------



## GATORGETTER

jjlrrw said:


> A double? Looks like another deer in the bottom right corner


Yes, he was sitting with a buddy and they doubled up. A buck and a doe. Good eye!


----------



## Marty H

DEDGOOSE said:


> I know it's early but unbelievable the lack of shooting.... Seems when I was a kid there was nonstop gunfire all day


Ammo was cheaper !


----------



## GoBluehunter

pescadero said:


> The evening was a big nothing.
> 
> 4 this morning in a 15 minute period around 9am, nothing at all the rest of the day.


I have days a lot worse than that on public ground. Stay persistent and be flexible on where you sit. A season can change in a matter of seconds.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Congratulations to all the successful hunters today. My 13 year old daughter and I sat all day in a pop up. That kid is tough, asked her a couple times if she wanted to go in for lunch ...... nope. 

We saw three before 10 and then five just before dark made for a long day. Counted 324 shots all day. 

Went to the buck pole in Owosso after and there were lots of beautiful bucks hanging and I won a Sig Sauer semi auto pellet gun. Same specs as their AR style rifle. All those squirrels we saw today are in trouble. My daughter is itching to try it out. 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze

Lots of killing! Congrats to you'll! 
Seen a lot of bald ones evening sit. Still horn hunting for now. Can change by minute  see you'll tomorrow!
Good luck


----------



## PWood

About 7:25 had 4 dnfs come in from behind me about 25yds out. They were all bunched together and acting real skiddish. Thought they might have got a whiff of me since they came in down wind of me. Couldn't get a clear shot at any of them, luckily. This guy came following behind abut 3 minutes later. Took the shot and he ran off about 110 yds. First firearm opener buck for me. Big wide 6, 18" inside spread. Filled the jet sled, should do the same for the freezer.

















Congratulations to all the hunters who were lucky enough to get out today and bag their deer.


----------



## slammer00

Shot a doe at 218 yds tonight 10 mins later he comes out full tilt behind a doe and got lucky. He’s my PB


----------



## vsmorgantown

slammer00 said:


> Shot a doe at 218 yds tonight 10 mins later he comes out full tilt behind a doe and got lucky. He’s my PB
> View attachment 866828
> 
> View attachment 866826


Congrats Slammer that’s a beautiful buck! Very nice.


----------



## Waif

Congrats to those who scored !
And to all who experienced it for a new opener logged.

Mid day was no shots in hearing range after the mornings several.
Evening was about a replay.
Same single doe as first light. (Or a twin).
Same trio of antlerless returning through same cover they exited through 10 (?)hours earlier.
The bb fawn frolicked (jumping and short windsprints and head down before leaping fun stuff) briefly in the open as if trying to get the two doe to join him. He had to go back in the cover instead.

Snow about won on my way back to the truck. Might be it for a while.
Good thing I left that single good lookin doe alone!


----------



## U of M Fan

brushbuster said:


> Glorious day
> View attachment 866809
> 
> View attachment 866808


What an awesome view!!! Congrats on the doe


----------



## U of M Fan

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 866815
> 
> My son with a fine buck tonight.


Congrats to you and your son!!! Nice buck


----------



## onlinebiker

HitFactor said:


> My ringtone is a hen turkey. Doesn't disturb the woods at all.


Brilliant!


----------



## LGB

Hoping everyone did better than I yesterday. Cams were dead in the eve of the opener. Almost like they knew the troops were inbound shortly. Saw a spiker and 5-6 does. Anticipation was high as usual but the day was uneventful. Love the place and love the challenges. Day two begins. Good luck to those that faced the same challenges.


----------



## QDMAMAN

obeRON said:


> KY buck?


No, Michigan 11/15/2022


----------



## LGB

Photos just in. Son and grand daughter scored on m the property back home. Morning and evening kills. Congrats to them both. Still waiting on one up here.


----------



## mbirdsley

Ended up taking a doe around 4:30 pm opening day ogema county. Only saw 2 does and I dropped the one. First time with my hand loads for my .450. Used a .250 grain ftx bullet and 35.4 grains of lil gun. Smaller doe but, I’m happy. It will eat good shot her about 30-40 yards away and it ran about ten yards


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvdayoop

Luvdayoop said:


> Good luck and congrats to everyone that scored this morning, been out since 6:45 here in central UP. Nothing. Only one doe hanging around on trail cam so far. Gonna head back to cabin at 11:00 for lunch, and sauna. Then back out to sit until dark.
> View attachment 866668
> 
> View attachment 866667


After a day and a half, 3 doe seen between 6 people but only 3 and a half hunting. Lost a morning hunter this morning due to over doing it last night. Still in bed as I type lol. Old folks would rather just sit in cabin, and shoot the shat. Not many deer, and pretty nocturnal in this area according to trail cams. Couple Bucks around. Hopefully one makes a mistake and shows in daylight while someone is actually in blind. Cool pic of coyote at one blind. Lunch and Sauna time. Good luck to all that haven’t scored yet.


----------



## pescadero

GoBluehunter said:


> I have days a lot worse than that on public ground. Stay persistent and be flexible on where you sit. A season can change in a matter of seconds.


Yeah, I've had a lot worse also.

Last year I hunted 4 days the second week of the season on public and saw 1 total.

The year before I hunted 10 days and saw 2 total.

I'm doing well if I can average seeing 1 deer per day hunted for the season.


----------



## RTowner

First buck taken on a new property I got access to. I’m beyond thrilled. Not a monster, but a good buck that will have my kids packing deer sticks in their lunchboxes for a while!


----------



## Former grunt

sat all day for the most in the snow, only seen acouple before shooting light. did get to listen to 2 guys upwind in screaming match with each other about public land and spots for about 10 minutes alittle bit after 7.


----------

